# Shifting problem



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

I purchased a 1993 Nissan altima GXE several months ago and have had many problems with shifting. Its an automatic transmission and the car also has a heads-up display for the speedometer. Heres the story:

When I bought the car, I noticed that it delayed shifting from first to second and stayed in second for a LONG time before going to third gear. I took it to a transmission shop and they told me it was my speedometer which wasnt working properly. After they replaced the speedometer they realized that it hadnt fixed the problem, so I went ahead an replaced the speed sensor on the transmission. Still, the same problem. I recently had the transmission rebuilt, and the problem has gotten better but is still there. Its not noticable if I dont accelerate hard. But if I floor it, the problem is still there. 

Once the shop realized that the speedometer wasnt the problem, they put the old one back, so its still not working, neither is the heads up display. I considered replacing those, but the Nissan dealership that I took the car to, said that there is no relation between the speedometer and the shifting of the transmission.

So what else could it be? I noticed many posts here about electrical problems, is that the problem.

Thank you in advance for any help or insight in this problem of mine.


----------



## Nismo5042 (Nov 18, 2003)

there might possibly be a problem with your torque converter. and also does this only do it when you are really getting on it?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

When I bought the car, I noticed that it delayed shifting from first to second and stayed in second for a LONG time before going to third gear.



DID YOU BUY MY OLD 93 ALTIMA????? lol Seriously, how long ago did you buy it and is it white with tinted windows??? I seriously had the same problem with mine and this is why i traded it to the dealer (got 4 grand for it, told them it just needed a tune up) and got my 02 altima. I brought that car to EVERY MECHANIC known to man. Even hooked it up to computers ect....welll actually at 1st, i was the only one to feel the problem. At a red light, car would idle rough, then if light turned green and i floored it, the car wouldnt move as fast as it should, sounded as if the car got stuck in the 2nd gear switching to 3rd. God forbid I try to cut someone off, I'd get creamed. 
After endless searches on problems. Had tune up, Wires replaced. Tranny flushed, nothing fixed and prob got worse. Then decieded to get a new car, which mind you, is a 5 SPEED  I want to control the gears after that expierience. My advice, get rid of it, 1993 was the first yr nissan introduced the altima, TRADE IT!!!! :dumbass:


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Was the system bled by chance. Figure i would throw that in there. I would say since its auto bring it to a tranny shop. Not just a normal mechanic.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am thinking it may be associated with the TCU. Check the connections to it and see if the ECU has any stored codes. Take a look at that and then let me know what you find. Also the speed sensor does have an effect on the trans performance but you eliminated that as a possible cause.

Troy


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

try what ka24 said.


----------

